# Whey Protein and IBS?



## 21081

Hi All,Question for you, I have started down my gym lately and decided its time to get onto some Whey Protein to help increase muscle size etc..Question is Has anyone tried it and had problems or has anyone tried it and been fine?This is the stuff I been told is digestive friendly, taken with water.http://www.cybercheckout.co.uk/Items/Item.aspx?SKU=100157770Dont want to start it and suffer bad with D!!







Any Help will be much appreciatedDanny


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't think whey is a problem (although no thing is universally safe). I'd be more concerned about other things they put in there.Prebiotic oligosaccharides feed bacteria in the colon.Ideally they feed the probiotic bacteria, but they can feed other bacteria, which may increase your gas.K.


----------



## 21081

Kathleen M. said:


> I don't think whey is a problem (although no thing is universally safe). I'd be more concerned about other things they put in there.Prebiotic oligosaccharides feed bacteria in the colon.Ideally they feed the probiotic bacteria, but they can feed other bacteria, which may increase your gas.K.


Thanks for the reply I emailed the company and these are the ingredients :INGREDIENTS: Whey Protein Isolate , Whey Protein Concentrate , Micellar Casein , MCT Oil , Prebiotic ( Oligosaccharides ) , Natural Identical flavouring , Dutch Chocolate Powder ( Chocolate flavour only ) Beetroot Powder ( Strawberry Flavour only ) , Stabiliser ( Citric Acid ) , Contains Natural Sweeteners Sucrolose , DextroseThey also told me that they have had many people who suffer with digestive problems use this product and found it to be very gentle with them? They on the other hand listed 5 other products on there site that I should stay away from as they are not gentle on the digestive system? Seem to be honest about it all?I suppose only way to tell is to try it!!


----------



## Kelthink

I never suffered any problems when I took it (I don't at the moment since I've got tiredness issues, so I barely do any exercise). Whilst whey protein is naturally found in milk, I'm not sure if it'd give you any similar issues with milk (if you have any).


----------



## 19191

I was actually just about to post a question similar to eating for hypertrophy (mass) with IBS. I've found it too hard to maintain and I've given up so many times cuz my stomach jsut doesnt hold out. I've had my shrae of experience with Protein supplements, more specifically Whey proteins. For me, it didnt do much to my digestive system. However, you must also remember its a supplement not an alternative. Try to be consuming food and only have protein shakes after your workout and possibly if you have late night munchies. Make sure ur drinking a significant amount of water. Also remember that you don't grow in the gym, you grow with rest and proper nutrition. So invest some time in researching how to eat properly for a regular boweled person







, and then make ur adjustments. Depending on your goal in terms of weight, you generally have to eat more calories too. Anyways, good luck,jay


----------



## megflyin

Hey! I actually use a protein powder by BIOCHEM sports called 100% whey protein. It is fat free and lactose free and doesn't bother me at all. I looked up a lot of info about protein drinks when I was looking for one and found out that Whey protein ISOLATE will not bother those with lactose intolerance while whey protein CONCENTRATE can. The one I bought you can get from Whole Foods Market and it comes in vanilla, chocolate, caramel and regular. The one you mentioned also said it had sucralose (aka splenda). I cannot tolerate this artificial sweetener but some people can. good luck!Meagan


----------



## Helen17

Whey protein is primarily marketed as a comestible supplement. However, its added bloom affects are still actuality studied. Protein is bare to adjustment and anatomy anatomy therefore; whey protein is an accomplished antecedent of protein for bodybuilders and bodies attractive to anatomy muscle. Whey protein can be rapidly digested aural the body, which accelerates beef development. Taken afore a conditioning whey protein inhibits enzymes that bind claret argosy during exercise, which allows for added claret breeze and nutrients to the all-important genitalia of the body. Taken afterwards workouts, whey protein increases the bulk of amino acids, which can be acclimated aural the anatomy to build, adjustment and access beef mass. shakeeiweiss


----------



## BrandonL

megflyin said:


> Hey! I actually use a protein powder by BIOCHEM sports called 100% whey protein. It is fat free and lactose free and doesn't bother me at all. I looked up a lot of info about protein drinks when I was looking for one and found out that Whey protein ISOLATE will not bother those with lactose intolerance while whey protein CONCENTRATE can. The one I bought you can get from Whole Foods Market and it comes in vanilla, chocolate, caramel and regular. The one you mentioned also said it had sucralose (aka splenda). I cannot tolerate this artificial sweetener but some people can. good luck!Meagan


Just thought I'd pass on this little gem of knowledge that I learned today, but whey protein in "normal" stores is not regulated well - it can contain anywhere from 20-80% pure protein, which is the good stuff you need. Stores like Target and Wal-Mart usually have products with 29%, which has driven the standard down from its original spot at 40% pure protein. Buying at a vitamin/nutrition shop can help guarantee you're getting really good stuff. Hope that helps - I just started taking whey protein today


----------



## SetMeFree

Whey proteins are easy to digest and usually contain enzymes. Never had any problems with protein supplements.


----------

